# comfortable saddle for a clyde ?



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

im 6ft, 312lbs

my giant came with a unity saddle, and its uncomfortable and im looking to replace it.
Ive been looking at WTB pro V,but wanted to see what suggestions you guys might have.


----------



## Turbo302 (Sep 18, 2005)

I reccomend the wtb pure v. It's a little wider.


----------



## crbrocket (Oct 13, 2008)

Turbo302 is right. That saddle is awesome, I've been riding it on one of my bike and I'm about to order a second one.


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks, ill check it out


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

My WTB Laser V was plenty comfortable until I had a little incident. I'm replacing it with a WTB Power V and will report back when I it's installed.

*EDIT:*
I should mention that I'm 6'1" and 300#. I picked up my WTB Power V from Universalcycles.com for $40.50. You can also get them cheaper on eBay from this seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290279058623


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

seems like WTB makes a fairly comfortable saddle. 
now ive just gotta decide on which model to get.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

I would recommend maybe getting it used on ebay. It can be hard and expensive to find the right saddle so I always buy used ones first that way if I hate it I wasn't out as much. With that said I really like my WTB Rocket and my Fizik Aliante.


----------



## NC Medic (Jun 15, 2008)

Turbo302 said:


> I reccomend the wtb pure v. It's a little wider.


+1
Medic


----------



## kuyawil (Mar 24, 2004)

I know this is late but I just wanted to add another option to the mix... I have the Specialized BG Sonoma Gel saddle at 175mm and it is very comfortable on long rides (3-5 hours). Believe me, I've had the Pure V and liked it but after trying the Sonoma Gel saddle, I switched. Also, I'm a svelte 5'8", 300lbs...  The Sonomal Gel also comes in a 155mm width as well. If you're still in the market for a saddle, give the BG Sonoma Gel a look. You won't be disappointed. Good luck!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*WTB Power V v. Stock WTB Laser V*



dog.gone said:


> My WTB Laser V was plenty comfortable until I had a little incident. I'm replacing it with a WTB Power V and will report back when I it's installed.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I should mention that I'm 6'1" and 300#. I picked up my WTB Power V from Universalcycles.com for $40.50. You can also get them cheaper on eBay from this seller:
> ...


So, I'm returning the Power V and reinstalling my stock WTB Laser V. Call me silly, but the WTB Power V was simply too big for my tastes. It's significantly longer and wider than the Laser V.

The Power V was comfortable to sit on, but seemed to get in my way when standing and cranking. It was also harder for me to clear the back of the saddle on downhill sections.

My stock Laser is also quite comfortable. The only reason I was trying another saddle was because I tore my seat thanks to a little wheelie incident the first day I had the bike. Other than that, I love the saddle. It works just fine for my 290# butt.

I'll post pics of the two saddles side-by-side in the near future.


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

ill check out the specialized. we have a lbs that sells specialized saddles, so i may drop by and try before i buy.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I switched from a WTB pure v to a specialized saddle and never looked back. I am not a clyde but I have wide sit bones and the specialized saddle is awesome.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*I chose the WTB Laser V over the WTB Power V*



dog.gone said:


> So, I'm returning the Power V and reinstalling my stock WTB Laser V. Call me silly, but the WTB Power V was simply too big for my tastes. It's significantly longer and wider than the Laser V.
> 
> The Power V was comfortable to sit on, but seemed to get in my way when standing and cranking. It was also harder for me to clear the back of the saddle on downhill sections.
> 
> ...


Here are a few comparative photos and sizing info:

*Power V*

6" wide
12" long

*Laser V*

5 5/8" wide
10 3/8" long


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Everyone is going to fit saddles differently, the most important thing is to have one that fits your sit bones the best. The WTB Power V has been working good for me so far. I have 4 rides on it. It is a big saddle, but it wasn't noticeable wider than my old Specialized saddle (that I had twisted like a pretzel). It's quite a bit longer, but I've hardly noticed. The only thing I've really noticed about it was how much more solid feeling it is than my previous saddles, that would move around under my weight.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

bdundee said:


> I switched from a WTB pure v to a specialized saddle and never looked back. I am not a clyde but I have wide sit bones and the specialized saddle is awesome.


I used my Pure v i got in the mail and it was no where as near comfortable as my Rav X Zone Comp. Maybe ifi weighted like 80lbs less it would be ok.. i mean it wasnt terrible and my ass didnt hurt after the ride but i could just tell it wasnt as thick and comfortable as my rav x.


----------



## jcruz (Jun 8, 2009)

kuyawil said:


> I know this is late but I just wanted to add another option to the mix... I have the Specialized BG Sonoma Gel saddle at 175mm and it is very comfortable on long rides (3-5 hours). Believe me, I've had the Pure V and liked it but after trying the Sonoma Gel saddle, I switched. Also, I'm a svelte 5'8", 300lbs...  The Sonomal Gel also comes in a 155mm width as well. If you're still in the market for a saddle, give the BG Sonoma Gel a look. You won't be disappointed. Good luck!


Just so i make sure i order the right one, this is the womans saddle right?


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

+2 on the BG Sonoma; picked one up at the LBS as a take-off for 30+% off ($20 instead of $30+shipping); it's the 175, comfy and supportive, just a little wide in the nose for me. I'll be trying the 155 soon. (btw, 6'1", 225#)

Another possibility is the BG Milano, cheeck it out.


----------

